# LEAST favorite color on a betta?



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

There are many threads on what your favorite color/tailtype is, but what *dont* you like? Do you not like cambodians? Do you dislike blue colored bettas? Do you not like bettas with redwash? 
_This thread is in fun, not meant to offend anyone who has a betta colored the way a member says he/she dislikes._
Have at it!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

There isn't a colour out there that I don't like . . . if there is one, it's steel blue, but ever since I've had a few (and still have one, Gibbs) the colour has grown on me.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not particularly fond of copper bettas with red fins.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Dalmations or clear cellophanes... I don't like seeing the blood line on the side of a fish...


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

All fish that are solid red, their boring.


----------



## TelevisionBox (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not very fond of pure white ones... they just scare me.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I don't care for veiltails and the typical blue/red veiltails.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Not a big fan of the grizzle coloring/pattern... saw some on aquabid once, and I just didn't like them. I think some of them just look kinda "dirty" like there's a film over the scales...

Example:
http://www.ebetta.com/2007/09/10/betta-profile-grizzle-gz/


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I used to not like veiltails, they've grown on me now. I still don't like the dark green bettas though.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i dislike cello bettas...they just dont have anything that makes them unique. Also, (call me crazy) i dont like half moon bettas..i know, i know, they just are so liked by everyone and everyone has one  i like to be different


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

FireKidomaru said:


> i dislike cello bettas...they just dont have anything that makes them unique. Also, (call me crazy) i dont like half moon bettas..i know, i know, they just are so liked by everyone and everyone has one  i like to be different


Their my favorite and i dont have one. But its cause i cant Find one!!:evil:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

red. >.>; there's too many reds, and i've grown to dislike the color. .___. nothing against red bettas, and red is my favorite color, i just don't want any reds. if it's like, red butterfly, it's fine. xD


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not crazy about red bettas or orange dals, I guess I just don't like the red color pallet. And I know so many people here absolutely love them, but I really don't care for plakats.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

LolaQuigs said:


> I'm not crazy about red bettas or orange dals, I guess I just don't like the red color pallet. And I know so many people here absolutely love them, but I really don't care for plakats.


*gasp!* you don't like orange dals?! how could you? lol :d


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Interesting seeing everyones replies! I personally dont like the blue bettas with
the black heads, or the blue-green ones with the black head, just so common IMO xP Anything green-ish I dont like.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

LolaQuigs said:


> I'm not crazy about red bettas or orange dals, I guess I just don't like the red color pallet. And I know so many people here absolutely love them, but I really don't care for plakats.


Lol, I'm not a plakat fan either  Some look really cool, but well... They just look like fighters; like if the fish was human he'd beat you up XD


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not really into long finned bettas (especially double tails...) plakats FTW! and not a big fan of the blue/red color combo either.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Lol, I'm not a plakat fan either  Some look really cool, but well... They just look like fighters; like if the fish was human he'd beat you up XD


They do have a kind of "thug" look to them! :lol:


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Hehe, I guess you could say that I like the "sissy" bettas


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't really like cellophane ones... they really scare me .


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

There really isn't one I don't like. I'm serious. They are all gorgeous. But the most BORING to me is Cello, as well. My favorite? Red.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I LOVE all colors but I don't like fish that don't display color appropriate to their strain. For example I love super reds...just the solid red coloring is amazing but if a super red has a lot of blue in his body and fins I don't like that fish. Or steel blues with turquoise and red wash.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

Cellophane as a true color type. But I HATE red wash. Ruins good coloration in my opinion. Solid dark blues are pretty bleh in my opinion too.

That said, I love coppers and Super/Extended Reds.


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

I hate the color red on a betta. It's just so common and boring :/


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmm... there isn't really a specific color I dislike, but it sort of bugs me when a betta has a matte brown/black head that doesn't match their body. It's not enough to offset me from buying a fish, though.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I do not like dull red or extended red....super red is where it's at!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I really don't like plain red and blue ones. You see them EVERYWHERE, they are so common! I have a blue one but when you actually have the betta, they grow on you.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

There is really not a betta color I don't like. An unhealthy betta of any color would be my least favorite betta color I guess. Most bettas of any color look very attractive when they are in good health IMHO. Unhealthy bettas look dull and boring. If you don't know what I mean, go visit your local Walmart betta section.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

lol I know right? Or petsmart!


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

BlackberryBetta said:


> lol I know right? Or petsmart!


My petsmart takes great care of bettas, Big cups (still only like cup and a half of water) water changed 2 times a day.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't like the red/green combos, and the grizzled ones. Other than that, I love em! I really shot myself in the foot today. I used to dislike cellos, and found one today that I adored and brought him home. His name is Spooky Fish because he creeps me out with his weird eyes XD


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah I dont like the pastels, the only white bettas I like are albinos but I will probably never get my hands on one


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

I dont like the gristle or what ever their called.. sure some have nice fines but their body looks dirty and un attractive.. i must say though one of my veils has a gristle face and i still love him all the same =]... how can people not lilke celo? a few of my half moons are butterfly yellow/ cello


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> They do have a kind of "thug" look to them! :lol:


If I ever get a plakat, I'm naming him Thug! XD Because I totally agree with you! (I don't plan on getting one, but you never know.)


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't like dark blue Bettas. 

I have one, but he's a butterfly, which I do like, it's just straight up blue Bettas that aren't attractive to me.

Mister Fishy made reds grow on me, and I love them now, hence why I have another one


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Sanka101 said:


> how can people not lilke celo? a few of my half moons are butterfly yellow/ cello


I know, I'm surprised there's no cello love! I have a female VT cellophane...which I guess a lot of people here would consider the most boring betta imaginable! But her fins are so pretty and iridescent in certain lights, and I think she's adorable (I'm partial to light-colored faces on bettas, and I love her big black eyes)!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Red, standard blue, red/blue wash, some grizzles, steel blue...not a big fan of pinapples as I've never really liked orange/brown, but it depends on the fish. I used to like cellophanes and cambodians, but now I'm not very fond of them anymore...


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't like plakats either! I've never been a fan the solid red or blue VTs either. My boyfriend wants a metallic blue fish someday, which are okay, but not my favorite.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't really have a least favorite color... nor do I have a favorite color come to think of it. It's mostly the face, body shape, fins, and over all uniqueness that I'm attracted to or not attracted to. I've seen some ugly faced bettas, lol (I would never tell them that though XD).


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not a fan of king bettas. I find then colorless and boring. But I feel bad for them in the tiny cup.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think those of you that find reds and blues boring may be a litle hasty. I used to think they were boring too but you haven't seen a blue or red until you seen show quality ones in person. Good ones are so pure and classic and pictures just don't do them justice.

I think the longer your in this hobby the more you can appreciate every color and see beauty in them all. I never liked whites and swore up and down I'd never breed them but then I saw a white PK at my lfs and he was just so pretty (despite being blind in one eye) he completely changed the way I see whites.

I agree with Dragonlady a healthy betta is a beautiful betta in my book.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I dislike any solid color bettas (sorry). I like bettas that have more color variety.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I dislike grizzle, generally... they just look mangy. There are a few that have grown on me but it's hard to do. 

This isn't about tail types but I also rarely find CTs that I like. Most of the time they just look like they got caught in a filter intake.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Lol, I'm not a plakat fan either  Some look really cool, but well... They just look like fighters; like if the fish was human he'd beat you up XD


:c But Robert's such a sweet fish... look at his little scaredy face, haha!

I never thought I'd end up with a plakat to be honest, I thought I was going to get a HM or HMDBT, maybe a delta if neither of those were available. But Robert kind of claimed me. xD So now I've gone to the dark side... the puny side...


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> I dislike grizzle, generally... they just look mangy. There are a few that have grown on me but it's hard to do.
> 
> This isn't about tail types but I also rarely find CTs that I like. Most of the time they just look like they got caught in a filter intake.


Tailtypes can be included  I personally dont like Deltas or super Deltas. Some CT's I dont like either, but the ones I dont like have bent rays, or more rays than fins.


----------



## nmaybyte (Mar 13, 2011)

I actually do not like crowntails. They just look weird to me. I also don't like white/yellow combination. If that makes sense.....


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

akjadestar said:


> I don't really like cellophane ones... they really scare me .


Lol! I have a cellophane. My nanna told me that he looks like a piece of flesh or a finger. Tehehe


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh and my least favorite is probably the plakat... at least most of them. Some of them can be very pretty. I don't know why alot of people don't like red.. I've been lusting after a beautiful fully red betta. Different strokes for different folks I suppose! xD


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> Tailtypes can be included  I personally dont like Deltas or super Deltas. Some CT's I dont like either, but the ones I dont like have bent rays, or more rays than fins.


I really only take a shine to CTs with a very specific ray structure... like this guy. Other than this, they have to have spectacular coloration. I guess I'm weird like that. :l


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Before I had any bettas, when I was still doing research, I absolutely hated marbles. I got my first fish, what I thought was a juvenile cellophane. Then I noticed a few dark patches (what he looks like in my avatar). I thought "oh no! It can't be!" But it was...sure enough, he marbld up and changed completely (he ended up dark blue piebald with green accents). But I loved him and came to love his color, now I think marbles are fantastic, so personal experience really makes a difference!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Not a fan of clear cellophanes :/


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Solid reds dark blues, mixes of blue and red, coppers with red fins, plain greens, brown looking ones and Veil tails lol


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm also not a huge fan of Half moons. They are gorgeous, but I can't stand the fact that they're weighed down with man-created fins. It's why so many become tail biters. That said, I'd LOVE a Plakat. They just seem like they'd be more active and fiesty. I LOVE my Bettas active and fiesty.


----------

